# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua bán >  Du Lich Singapore - Malaysia 7 ngay 6 dem giá shock

## dulichkinhdo123

*Du Lịch Singapore – Malaysia 7 ngày 6 đêm* *Mã tour:* Singapore - Malaysia
*Thời gian:* 7 Ngày 6 đêm
*Phương tiện:* Máy bay
*Giá tour:* 14.580.000 VNĐ
*Hỗ trợ: * *04.3519.0727, 0973.301.558*





* NGÀY 1:         HÀNỘI -SINGAPORE   (ĂN:tối)
07h30: Xe và HDV Kinh  Đô Travel đón Quý khách tại điểmtập trung, ra sân bay Quốc tế Nội Bài  làm thủ tục cho chuyến bay VN 745 lúc 10h40 đi S’pore, 15h05 đến sân bay  Changi, quý khách về trung tâm TP thamquan  Công viên Merlion – nơi  cóbức tượng Sư tử biển là biểu tượng của Singapore, Toà nhà Quốc hội,  tượng đài Dr. Stamford, Sông Singapore,nhà hát Esplanade có hình trái  sầu riêng trên vịnh Marina. Ăn tối. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.
NGÀY 2:         SINGAPORE- SENTOSA                 (ĂN: Sáng,Trưa, Tối)
Sau bữa sáng, quý  khách thăm Vườn Thực Vật  Botanic với các loài hoa đẹp nhất trên thế  giới . Thăm quan cơ sở sản xuất & chế tác kim cương, Tiệm dầu gió.  Ăn trưa (BBQ Hàn Quốc). Chiều quý khách sang Khu du lịch  Sentosa thăm Bảo tàng Sáp với hình ảnh sống động về con người& lịch  sử S’pore, xem phim 4D. Quý khách xem chương trình biểu diễn nhạc nước  màu đẹp nhất Châu á. Nghỉ đêm tại  khách sạn.
NGÀY 3:        SINGAPORE–MALACCA  (ĂN: Sáng, Trưa, Tối)
Sau bữa sáng, quý  khách khởi hành đi Malacca.Ăn trưa. Tham quan thành phố Malacca với pháo  đài Bồ Đào Nha từ thế kỷ 16, di tích nhà thờthánh Paul, Quảng trường Hà  lan,Đền cổ Cheng Hoon – ngôi đền cổ nhất Malaysia được Unesco công nhận  là Di sảnVăn hoá thế giới. Nghỉ tại khách sạn Everly resort*** hoặc  tương đương.
NGÀY 4:        MALACCA–GENTINGHIGHLAND   (ĂN: Sáng,Trưa, Tối)
Sau bữa sáng, quý  khách khởi hành đi Genting.Trên đường ghé thăm Động Batu – nơi hành  hương củangười Ấn Độ giáo, mua quà đặc trưng củaMalaysia. Thămcao nguyên  Genting – khu nghỉmát lý tưởng ở độ cao trên 2000m với các khu vui chơi  giải trí nổi tiếng ở ĐôngNam Á.
Tối, đoàn trở về thủ đô Kualalumpur (cách 60km) nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn RadiusInt’l *** hoặc tương đư**ơng.
NGÀY 5:         KUALALUMPUR      (ĂN: Sáng, Trưa, Tối)
Sau bữa sáng, đoàn  tham quan: Quảng Trường ĐộcLập với Cột cờ cao nhất thế giới, Cung Điện  Hoàng Gia, Đài Tưởng Niệm Liệt sỹ, chụp hình kỷ niệm tại Tháp đôi  Petronas. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.
NGÀY 6:         KUALALUMPUR     (ĂN: Sáng, Trưa, Tối)
Sau bữa sáng, quý  khách tiếp tục thăm quan thành phốkết hợp mua sắm: Chùa Thiên Hậu, thành  phố mớiPutrajaya với Phủ Thủ tướng, Nhà thờ Hồi giáo quốc gia, Cung  điện HoàngGia. Chiều quý khách tự dođi mua sắm tại các siêu thị. Nghỉđêm  tại khách sạn.
NGÀY 7:         KUALALUMPUR – HÀ NỘI (ĂN: Sáng)
Sau bữa sáng, quý  khách tự do nghỉ ngơi hoặc mua sắmtrước khi ra sân bay đáp chuyến bay  VN756 lúc 14h35 về Hà Nội. (Transittại SG). 19h00:Quý khách tới Nội Bài  lúc, xe ôtô đưa quý khách về  trung tâm thành phố.Chia tay, kết thúc  chuyến đi.
Tour bao gồm :

Vé máy bay khứ hồi HAN – SIN/KUL – HAN.Bảo hiểm hàng không và bảo hiểm du lịch quốc tế Chartis , mức đền bù tối đa là 10.000 usd/01 vụ.Thuế sân bay và phụ phí xăng dầu.Khách sạn tiêu chuẩn 3 sao , 2 người/01 phòng , nếu lẻ sẽ ngủ 03.Các bữa ăn theo chương trình .Phí tham quan vào cửa 01 lần.Xe vận chuyển đời mới , máy lạnh.Vé thắng cảnh vào cửa lần 1 tại các điểm trong chương trình.Đoàn từ 16 người lớn trở lên sẽ có hdv suốt tuyến đi cùng từ ViệtNam.Quà tặng của Kinh Đô Travel: mũ du lịch , vỏ hộ chiếu .
Tour không bao gồm :

Chi phí cá nhân, đồ uống , hành lý quá cước, tiền điện thoại, phí giặt là trong khách sạn.Chi phí phòng đơn , thuế VAT.Tiền bồi dưỡng cho HDV và lái xe địa phương: 3 USD/ khách/ ngày tour
Ghi chú :

Trẻ em dưới 2 tuổi : 20% giá tour người lớn , ngủ chung giường với người lớn.Trẻ em từ 2-11 tuổi: 75% giá tour người lớn và ngủ chung giường với người lớn.Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên tính giá tour như người lớn.Đoàn từ 16 người lớn sẽ có hướng dẫn viên suốt tuyến.Khi đến đăng ký tour  , quý khách vui lòng mang theo hộ chiếu thời hạn sử dụng trên 06 tháng  tính từ ngày khởi hành. Chương trình có thể thay đổi thứ tự các điểm  tham quan nhưng vẫn đảm bảo đủ.
*

----------


## traimienque

trăng mật đi ở đây cũng đc đấy chứ nhỉ

----------


## salekhangvuong

trăng mật mình khuyên bạn nên chịn chố nào đó lãng mạn một chút hoặc là bay ra nước ngoài .bây giờ du lịch nước ngoài giá cũng không  mắc lắm lại có nhiều dịch vụ khuyến mại nên giá cúng tầm như các tuor ở trung quốc thôi bạn ạ.ví dụ như mấy nước châu á bên mình có bán vé máy bay giá rẻ đó nếu bạn muốn đi có thẻ gọi qua bên mình

----------

